# LCD for upstate NY



## harms (Jul 14, 2008)

I am looking for the LCDs for the Albany area.  I cannot seem to find the link.  Can someone help me, please?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 15, 2008)

See if you are able to locate your area by using the search option.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/index_lmrp_bystate_criteria.asp?error=A+State+must+be+selected.


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Jul 15, 2008)

*Umd*

Click this link to accept the CPT agreement and you should be directed to Upstate Medicare Division's LCD's:

http://www.umd.nycpic.com/lcdcopy.html


----------



## harms (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you, both of you!


----------

